# Marks Of Chaos, what do they do?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a stupid question, but what do the various Marks of Chaos actually do?

Mark of Khorne gives you a close combat boost, and Mark Of Nurgle makes your units more resilient, but what about the Marks of Slaneesh or Tzeenetch what do they do?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Slaneesh gives you XXXXXX and Tzeentch upgrades your XXXXXX or gives you a XXXXXX, if you don't have one.


Come on man, seriously. You know the rules.

Someguy


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The rules for Marks of Chaos are on p25 of the Chaos Space Marines Codex in the grya boxed text.

They can be a little hard to find if you don;t know where to look.
If you haven't got the book, borrow it from a friend or leaf through it in a game shop, it's near the front of it.


----------

